

Similar airdroid app to ipad - vokrak

Free app to ipad like airdroid.
Airdroid give total access to android phone on computer.We can send sms, view gallery.
Not interested on softwares like TimeViewer.
I want something simple to use,not a virtual access.<p>Thanks
======
opless
what?

~~~
vokrak
there is a software called AirDroid lets you connect via the web with the
android mobile phone (via app). It has a user friendly interface (not as
timeviwer which is direct remote control). Allows you to send sms, view
photos, see contacts ... Is there some kind of software to access ipad to
android phone like AirDroid?

